# Ineterested in Warre and Modified Warres?



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Pardon my ignorace, but:

What is the difference between a Warre hive and a modified Warre hive?


----------



## beez2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

Warre hives that have been made to use frames are often referred to as "modified" Warres. The ones shown at the site have slghtly deeper hive bodies than standard Warre hives to keep the amount of comb in each body approximately the same as the standard Warres have in each body.


----------

